# Boys, trade your Chevys in for a Toyota!



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://users.pandora.be/KSASJA/Hilux/Hilux.asf

I thought this was pretty good.

RCs love Toyotas


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its a cold day in hell when I trade in a chevy for a Yote. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I know what would have killed it! Make him PULL that camper instead!!!
I would have liked to been the guy who got to try and kill it! A fall full of goose hunting and a ice fishing season surely would have done it in!!
It was impressive, I'm not going to trade my Tahoe though!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Had 2 toyota tacoma's and I beat em hard and they kept kicking. My wife flipped hers and it still ran fine but the roof caved in pretty easiliy. I have my doubts about that roof not giving in when they dropped the camper on it. Still great trucks but I will keep my new Dodge!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have had American trucks all my life my current truck is a Tacoma and its the best rruck I've ever had 65,000 miles not a single problem


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Support American products, buy Fords(or at least a Chevy). :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with supporting American products, to a degree. But I also believe in getting the most out of my dollar. How may here shoot Benellis?

American car companies cannot compete right now, except for the SUV and full size truck market, which they dominate. However, foriegn companies are jumping into the fray now with the Nissan Titan (305 horse, 379 ft. lbs. of torque, plus a 9200 lb towing capacity) and the new Tundra (due in 2005). They may even delve into the heavy truck market (i.e. 3/4 and 1 tons). Oh, the thought of a 1 ton diesel Tundra makes me drool.  As far as cars are concerned, they lost a long time ago and don't seem willing to try and get back in. Toyota overtook Ford this year as the largest auto maker in the world.

The funny thing is though, if you buy a Toyota Tacoma, you are supporting American workers (California). If you buy a Chevy you are supporting Canadian workers. I know that these are still foreign companies, but it is interesting to think of where their products are built.

RC 
1989 Toyota Land Cruiser (Betty Sue)
1964 Toyota Land Cruiser (Virginia)
1993 Toyota pickup (Bob)
1992 Honda Civic (hers, no name yet)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd like a one ton diesel Toyota also. I would like to see them bring a real fuel efficient diesel in the Tacoma as well. My last truck was a F 350 crew cab dually with the 7.3 L Diesel and it was a good truck but too loud. Major adjustment going to the Toyota but it has grown on me. You want to look at a nice vehicle look at the Dodge sprinter van I drove one last week they look weird but drive great I've been considering getting one in a sportsmobile conversion for bird hunting (Go to sportsmobile starrunner to see one). I met a guy who has one and he claims he gets 27 mpg on highway with a 20.5 foot long vehicle thats pretty good


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Toyota has been putting diesels in their trucks for as long as they have been making them. They just don't ship them here. It is too bad. The non-USA Tacoma, called the Hilux, is available with a solid front axle and the coveted diesel 4 cyl. Heck, the four door version has been selling overseas long before they sent it here. I remember seeing them in Deutschland and thinking that they would sell the crap out of them here, now they do.

The Sprinter is very cool, it is really a Benz, not a Dodge, and has been around for quite a while. You see them as Fed-Ex trucks now, with a Freightliner label, also owned by Benz.

Now, a Unimog, that would be the king shiznit!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a hard time visioning a western ND rancher driving a Toyota diesel?? :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

True true.

But who would have thought that the rancher's wife would go to town in her Camry or his kids to school in their Tacoma or 4Runner?

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah the 4 door has been in central america for a long time as well. I would buy a diesel hilux in a heartbeat did you look at the four wheel drive vans on the Sportsmobile web site. I'm hoping they start bringing over the 4 wheel drive version of the sprinter if not I think I'm going to get a Ford


----------

